# Latest purchase for my workshop...



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/Amhxr8

any model engineers or other lathe users here can give advice/thoughts or offer assistance on getting cutting tools ground (I dont have a grinder...yet)


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Irvin

I have got some already ground which I acquired a long time ago, as I thought I might get a lathe at some point in time but never did. I've just popped out to the garage to check I still have them and i do.

They are supplus to reqiurment and you are welcome to some of them, I can pop an assortment into a jiffy bag when I return to work Mon or Tue.

PM me an address.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Where on earth did you find that ?

Would invest in a bench grinder ASAP, e-bay is a suprisingly good source of cutting tools.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

gcp said:


> Where on earth did you find that ?
> 
> Would invest in a bench grinder ASAP, e-bay is a suprisingly good source of cutting tools.


on eBay - Â£60! I have been looking at cutting tools on eBay and looking for a small bench-mount grinder - only saw one recently and that was too big and Â£75.. I dont have the space for it. Also trying to keep the costs down... next thing I need it a 1/2hp 240v motor...


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi mate,
PM not working.
You could post em to me and I will return sharpened if you like.

Maybe able to sort you out with a small bench grinder soooon as we have one in the workshop which will be surplus. Free except postage, but it isnt that heavy.

Si


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

PM working and sent... and many thanks if you can free it up...


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Irvin,
for the second day in a row I cant pm, it just comes up debug mode?

Its nothing special but we use it whilst we wait for our workshop to be completed. I will ask the other lads if I can have it asap.

I live in Up Holland, Lancashire, wn8. As a forum vet. you maybe friendly with davidg, I live very, very close to him.

I can weigh it if you want, in order to price postage.
Will try pm again tomorrow.

Simon


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> gcp said:
> 
> 
> > Where on earth did you find that ?
> ...


A good buy indeed.

Currently have a Minilor tr-1 bench top having sold a Myford (can't remember the model) just before a house move about 8-9 years ago, still regret it to this day.

Looking for a Bridgeport vertical mill if you see one, ideally single phase ex college (so it won't have been used hard).


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

redsi72 said:


> Hi Irvin,
> for the second day in a row I cant pm, it just comes up debug mode?
> 
> Its nothing special but we use it whilst we wait for our workshop to be completed. I will ask the other lads if I can have it asap.
> ...


Simon, just ignore the error message, it posts OK... 

I met DavidG once when getting my Blueflame fitted...


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

gcp said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > gcp said:
> ...


Haven't got room for a Myford , but been offered a Minilor TR1 with the milling attachment - what's it worth do you think and are they OK, how well built are they?


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

[
Simon[/quote]Simon, just ignore the error message, it posts OK... 

:lol: :lol: 
ah, you might now have a dozen pm`s then,sorry.
Have you seen the screwfix spring catalogue, bench grinders start at Â£20!

If you can give any more specifics re 240v motor, I maybe able to help on that score as well.

Si


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

gcp said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > gcp said:
> ...


ypu mean like this one: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CNC-Milling-Machi ... dZViewItem


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> gcp said:
> 
> 
> > Chip_iTT said:
> ...


Yes though think a non-cnc would be easier to look after, as long as it has power feed X and Y axis.

I was at the MACH show in NEC last week and some interesting machines there, plenty of cheap copies of Bridgeports etc.

Sent you a PM, went to debug so maybe not got it.

Minilor TR1 is OK, depends on how often you want/need to use it and what you want to cut. Nowhere near as good as having a Myford but then its far smaller.


----------

